# "recover webpage" when using IE 11



## Brennell

How do I keep this from happening? It occurs 85% of the time non-stop. However, it never happens when I use Google Chrome...I prefer IE if there is a fix.

B.Blake


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

This message will only occur if IE was forced close or crashes.

If you are closing IE normally and still see the message, then perform a complete reset of IE in the IE options tab.

Make sure to backup your favorites folder. Resetting IE to factory settings should NOT remove the folder, however, a recent bug sometimes allows it to do so.


----------



## bigsmelly

this problem has nothing to do with closing the browser...
it constantly occurs while trying to use the browser...
I have 2 diff computers running W10 doing the same thing...
please come up with a better solution that works...
:ermm::ermm::ermm::ermm:


----------

